# 4/20 Themed Hard Enamel Pins!



## DexterDraws (Apr 20, 2021)

*In honor of 4/20 I'd like to remind all of you that I still have these little bowl pins up in my Etsy!  *

They are each 1.5 inches long  

You can purchase them here if you're interested : https://www.etsy.com/listing/915872912/packed-bowl-pin-hard-enamel-pin?ref=shop_home_active_1 

A grade - $8 each or a full set (4) for $25  

B grade - $5 each or a full set (4) for $15 (limited)  

$4.20 shipping within USA!  


Variants:  
Rainbow 
Rasta 
Cotton Candy 
Blue Dream  

*A grade - No imperfections, sold at a normal price.  
*B grade - Slight imperfections such as color bleeding, spots in the enamel, or scratches in the metal, sold for less


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 8, 2021)

this is right up my street but i found the same thing for cheaper sorry.

not gonna say where because i respect your efforts and wouldn't want to take away from you.


----------



## DexterDraws (May 8, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> this is right up my street but i found the same thing for cheaper sorry.
> 
> not gonna say where because i respect your efforts and wouldn't want to take away from you.


all good, thank you! would you still mind pming me where? I might be interested in one myself lol I wanna get a collection going


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 9, 2021)

fallingAspen said:


> all good, thank you! would you still mind pming me where? I might be interested in one myself lol I wanna get a collection going


sounds like you're trying to play the stock market


----------



## DexterDraws (May 9, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> sounds like you're trying to play the stock market


idk what that's supposed to mean in this scenario :/ I just figured I might get one for myself or my dad if its one we don't have yet bc we both collect (although his collection has far more pins, I just got into it last year, but I mostly design/trade anyhow)


----------



## DexterDraws (May 9, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> sounds like you're trying to play the stock market


Unless you mean literally the EXACT same design that I have, bc if that's the case and someones just reselling one of my pins or straight up stole my design I don't wanna buy them back lol.


----------

